# Adult hair cut ):



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Please take before and after pics. I would love to see the transformation...into womanhood!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oooooooo!! Ya gotta watch that Liafast. 

Take them out of their puppy cut, and into a mature cut, and they immediately loose their friendly, enthusiastic ways. They turn from nice young girls into nags. Constantly 'bitching' abt anything u do wrong. Refusing to speak to their owners whenever they get the notion. And, in general, they get the idea that they're running the house . . not u!

Not to even mention the hen parties and nites out with the girls!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What an exciting milestone!! I'll bet she'll prance her pretty red self around like a showgirl in her new 'do!! It must feel kind of like putting your youngest on the big yellow school bus fo the first time;_ sob!_ They grow up so fast!! But what a fun chapter in Pumpkin's life, and how that transformation will make your heart soar. I'm anxious to see photos--get your camera battery in the charger now!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I second the call for before & after pics!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

OK...I will put the camera in the truck right now.......I don't think I will allow Pumpkin to have a hen party....to much chicken poo..(I have 13 hens..LOL)


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

After talking with my groomer (They are the best) we decided to try the show/sporting clip. I want her to be in full adult coat before I put her in the contiential....we are in early coat change...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Except, I was waiting for that continental... LOL She is a lovely color. Isn't UKC nice? You aren't forced to do the continental before coat change and even then it is voluntary. It looks like she will have plenty of hair once you are ready.


----------

